# Amp head position??



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a traynor yba-1 head, and a 2x12 pine cab that I love the sound of but, I don't like moving two separate pieces! Is there any reason not to mount the chassis of the head inside the back of the cab?? It would be the same as laying the head on its back side with the controls facing up, making the cab kind of look like a fender twin with the controls at the back facing up, just not sure if this would effect the amp in any way? Don't want to wreck it, but also don't want to carry it!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Two lighter pieces or one heavy one... personal preference... no reason why you couldn't turn the cab into a combo and you would lose the weight of the headshell. Make sure there is room first before cutting/drilling anything tho!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

As a general rule, there tend be more issues with microphonic tubes from combos vs those setups with separate head/cab. Just something you might want to bear in mind as you ponder this...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Some output tubes have a preferred orientation (rotation) when they're horizontal. Failure to adhere to this standard may result in sagging grid wires when hot and tube destruction and possible amplifier damage as well. A little research would be needed to determine if yours would be right to lay over.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Indeed...the Marshall JCM600 comes to mind regarding this issue...



WCGill said:


> Some output tubes have a preferred orientation (rotation) when they're horizontal. Failure to adhere to this standard may result in sagging grid wires when hot and tube destruction and possible amplifier damage as well. A little research would be needed to determine if yours would be right to lay over.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, a vent in the top of your cabinet would be advisable for heat to escape. Otherwise you would get a confined space around the tubes with no moving air and no place for the building heat to escape.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Another option may be bolting the head to the top of the cabinet or using a lock-down arrangement like some of the old 2 piece Fender Bandmasters had.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Some great and valid points made in these posts for your consideration. I'll add one more - resale. Combining a separate head and cab into a heavy combo unit isn't likely to find much favour on the secondary market, generally speaking. In fact, there seems to be much more interest in doing the polar opposite - ie. making separate head/cab out of a heavy combo. Doing what you're considering may make significant and probably non-reversible mods to your cab short of buying/building another cab. As a result, unless you're planning on keeping that amp, you might want to factor in the added expense of another cab for the mod you're considering or the reduced appeal and potential resale value of amp modded as such down the road.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Another option may be bolting the head to the top of the cabinet or using a lock-down arrangement like some of the old 2 piece Fender Bandmasters had.


I feel this is the best solution. You could even use those tie down straps with the ratchet tightener on them or custom made straps if you wish.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys! I am not concerned about resale, ( will not mod the head in any way or discard the head cab) and the pine cab is easylly replaced I was only concerned about the function of the head, there will be lots of venting and room for the head to breathe! I'll keep pondering and post picks if I do any custom work! Thanks again


----------

